# Is denim safe for rats?



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't know if this goes here but I have a pair of jeans i no longer wear so I was thinking of cutting them up to make sort of a chew toy for my boys, 
But I don't know if its safe?

Thanks in advance 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

My boys chew up old jeans all the time! I've never had an issue with it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Ah that's alright then, I'll go it in their cage now then  thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It's perfectly safe, but do check it every day for fraying ends and snip them so that they can't get tangled up and potentially lose a toe. (It has happened!)


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

Of course! Your rats will love it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

